# Who takes these???



## dfs3317 (Dec 11, 2018)

In my area we have a mall that has an Apple store and every day around 10AM when the mall is opening I start getting package deliveries from the Apple store that range anywhere from a payout of $2.50 to maybe $6 for anywhere from 8 miles to 22 miles and sometimes they package up to 3 deliveries yesterday I got one for 6.95 for 3 deliveries and the mileage was 22 miles. I mean the F takes these. You are getting roughly 2.30 and wasting all that time and gas? If more drivers would ignore this BS either the customers or Uber will wake up you would think I mean you really need to be desperate for $ or incredibly naive to accept orders like these

I'm seeing more and more news articles about delivery drivers refusing deliveries for BS things like this and then you look at the comments sections and see far too many Aholes making comments like "I'll never commit to paying a tip in advance" and then several replys telling dude you'll never get a delivery from me yada yada yada it's pretty obvious somebody is taking these deliveries otherwise they would dwindle away. My system is I know my areas and I can tell if the order is worth my time I never take anything that doesn't show a minimum of a $4 tip and then only if the mileage is 4 miles or less and I conserve my gas and end up making decent money that way naturally my "aceptance rate" stays below 30% but I don't worry about that and my satisfaction rate has been at 100% for about 4 months and never below 97%


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

In my market sometimes the offers are so low on a package delivery they will not even show the price… lol

I would think that they are hoping that someone is going in that direction anyways… and that is why they get picked up.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That's sad. The apple store runs used to pay good.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I remember those would start rolling in like clockwork at 10:15am, all low paying usually stacked going 20 plus miles. The mall the store is located at is a pain in butt to get into, it has a parking garage where my ATT signal disappears and is next to a draw bridge. No thanks. Now those are orders that should be drone deliveries.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Noobs, mostly. Noobs take them.


----------



## dfs3317 (Dec 11, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That's sad. The apple store runs used to pay good.


Exactly when these first started about a year ago they usually paid about $20 with reasonable mileage which made parking at the mall and walking into the middle of the mall worth it


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Every mall order in my hood is basically 20 cents per mile. The offer hits two notes on the sound notification before it is instantly declined.
Makes no sense. I guess they initially feed out that trash then eventually stack it with a living wage order so some schmuck will think "OOOOOHHH $15???? YES!!!! I'm on a roll today!!!" Only to find out that you're spending 10 minutes to enter the mall, then park, then another 20 minutes (if the stars align) picking up both orders, then 10 minutes to get out of the mall, then spending 30 minutes driving 20 miles for a precious $15 Uber bucks.

**** off.
PIsz off...


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Anything involving "mall" is an automatic decline for me. 

And here's Apple, another so-called woke, "social justice" company willing to f*** over drivers who will end up working for nothing if they take these horrible offers. They really care. F*** Apple!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Just like their sweatshops in China.

I doubt they're paying out a percentage of the sale either, probably a flat $10 and then the driver gets nothing.

A good rule of thumb is to refuse any pickup that requires an ID scan, unless it's a 21+ delivery. Apple was scanning id's in case the driver keeps the merchandise. Also pharmacy deliveries want to scan your ID, I turned around and left those before and they act shocked. I'm not becoming legally responsible for your medication.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> Anything involving "mall" is an automatic decline for me.
> 
> And here's Apple, another so-called woke, "social justice" company willing to f*** over drivers who will end up working for nothing if they take these horrible offers. They really care. F*** Apple!


I love letting you speak for me.
Noone jumps all over your ass!


----------



## lui2543 (Jun 5, 2017)

I've gotten the Apple orders in Chicago and they pay okay. Most recently ten bucks for two miles. The super annoying part is when you drop this order to the fiftieth floor high rise and awkwardly wait to scan the package and sign with no signal or connectivity to the app.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Apple orders are a hard pass for me. The payouts truly suck now. I did two of them back when the payouts were mediocre. Neither customer tipped and that was the end of that. The store lacks parking and it's a shit show inside with long waits.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

dfs3317 said:


> In my area we have a mall that has an Apple store and every day around 10AM when the mall is opening I start getting package deliveries from the Apple store that range anywhere from a payout of $2.50 to maybe $6 for anywhere from 8 miles to 22 miles and sometimes they package up to 3 deliveries yesterday I got one for 6.95 for 3 deliveries and the mileage was 22 miles. I mean the F takes these. You are getting roughly 2.30 and wasting all that time and gas? If more drivers would ignore this BS either the customers or Uber will wake up you would think I mean you really need to be desperate for $ or incredibly naive to accept orders like these
> 
> I'm seeing more and more news articles about delivery drivers refusing deliveries for BS things like this and then you look at the comments sections and see far too many Aholes making comments like "I'll never commit to paying a tip in advance" and then several replys telling dude you'll never get a delivery from me yada yada yada it's pretty obvious somebody is taking these deliveries otherwise they would dwindle away. My system is I know my areas and I can tell if the order is worth my time I never take anything that doesn't show a minimum of a $4 tip and then only if the mileage is 4 miles or less and I conserve my gas and end up making decent money that way naturally my "aceptance rate" stays below 30% but I don't worry about that and my satisfaction rate has been at 100% for about 4 months and never below 97%


What I noticed from retailers such as Apple, Sephora, Hollister, adidas etc. Is that the customer does not use Uber to order their product. The retailer uses UE as a 3rd party. So the customer just pays the delivery fee and that's it. They don't even have an option to tip. So that's why 99% of their offers are dog$#!+. From the very few delivers I did from these retailers, I noticed that there was never a tip and no way to text the customer thru the app.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> What I noticed from retailers such as Apple, Sephora, Hollister, adidas etc. Is that the customer does not use Uber to order their product. The retailer uses UE as a 3rd party. So the customer just pays the delivery fee and that's it. They don't even have an option to tip. So that's why 99% of their offers are dog$#!+. From the very few delivers I did from these retailers, I noticed that there was never a tip and no way to text the customer thru the app.





ConkeyCrack said:


> What I noticed from retailers such as Apple, Sephora, Hollister, adidas etc. Is that the customer does not use Uber to order their product. The retailer uses UE as a 3rd party. So the customer just pays the delivery fee and that's it. They don't even have an option to tip. So that's why 99% of their offers are dog$#!+. From the very few delivers I did from these retailers, I noticed that there was never a tip and no way to text the customer thru the app.


That sounds about right for Bed Bath And Beyond in my area. Never seen ONE that was worth doing. Even when they double them up, they can't get them to even equal 1 to 1.
And for some strange reason they come like 4-5 at a time and then nothing.


----------

